# Starter airbrush... Worth it for testing, or skip it?



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

Reading through the intrawebz today I came across this cheapie little airbrush setup.

http://www.amazon.com/Airbrushing-P...on-Airbrush/dp/B001TO578Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

I've always wanted to give aribrushing a try, since I'm tired of brush strokes on models, and I think weathering some railcars would be tons of fun. My issue is taht I don't want to drop $200+ on a brush and $200+ on a compressor if this is a flash in the pan interest for me.

My question.... Is this thing really a pile of dung, or will it be good enough to start with, to see if I want to upgrade in the future? I'd like to get the input of folks that have some sort of first hand experience with it (if possible) rather than just trashing it based on price alone. I realize that you do get what you pay for in life, but sometimes cheap works. I'm reading through the reviews, and it doesn't seem too terrible.....

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Being a yankee and a cheap as.... I mean frugal I recently got but have yet to use the $20 Harbor Freight one. There's a write on here about it. I'm don't plan on laying graphics on $50,000 paint jobs on show cars so for weathering I think it'll be just fine.
I already have a big compressor, way overkill for a airbrush, but even a small one will work ok.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the compressor, just have to find an airbrush. I'm also thinking of the Harbor Freight model, it would be painless to get some practice.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have the compressor, just have to find an airbrush. I'm also thinking of the Harbor Freight model, it would be painless to get some practice.


I have a compressor too, but it's really loud and doesn't have any moisture traps. I assume that would end up being an issue for painting.

Also, is the $20 Harbor freight model a single or dual action? it doesn't say on the site that I could find......


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

95810 is double action, 47791 is single action.
Unless you're just blowing leaves out of the driveway you should be using a moisture trap/air filter to protect your air tools. HF sells them too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My little compressor is loud, but it does have a moisture trap/filter and a pressure regulator. I'm all set. I'd like to figure a way to put the compressor in another room, it is pretty noisy for a little unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My little compressor is loud, but it does have a moisture trap/filter and a pressure regulator. I'm all set. I'd like to figure a way to put the compressor in another room, it is pretty noisy for a little unit.


Are you going to weather all your new engines John?

Are you talking about the compressor you got here?
You got one here right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, that's the compressor I am talking about.  I've looked at air brushes, but I'm a total neophyte, so I'm not sure what I should consider.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, that's the compressor I am talking about.  I've looked at air brushes, but I'm a total neophyte, so I'm not sure what I should consider.



Are you going to weather all your new trains?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need it for Graffiti.  :laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

my perents (well brother) has a 1 gallon air tank with compresser on it so I may try that if I can and use an air brush head...if possible, im sure I could paint a lot of cars with a 1 gallon tank right? all HO anyways...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a compressor with a 2 gallon tank setup. With 150 feet of airhose it's never a problem. 

John, you could use pvc to plumb in air lines and put the compressor anywhere you want it. I have pvc around my garage so I can tap in in multiple spots.

Carl


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

PVC should not be used for compressed air. It can, and has, shattered under pressure sending shards everywhere. ABS pipe can be used provided it's labeled for compressed air use.
Just use a regular air hose, no need to plumb in air lines for just air brush use.

New Berlin, I was thinking a one gallon tank is kinda small but did a search for airbrush compressors and found that appears to be the size used. Whoda thunk?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My little compressor has no tank, I wonder if that would be a problem?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

You need a steady supply of air. You could add a storage tank or buy a small compressor with a tank.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's interesting, this compressor was actually made for an airbrush. Here's a picture of exactly the setup I have, including the moisture trap/filter and pressure regulator as shown. This isn't mine, but it seems to have exactly the same stuff. I see this rig mentioned on several pages talking about air brushing.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Any idea of what that little rascal costs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I really don't have any idea, I got it for a trade in the Random Act of Kindness / Pass it Forward Auction. It's something I've been thinking about, so when that showed up, I jumped on it. 

Here's one with a starting bid of $25 with an airbrush along with it. I don't see a pressure regulator or moisture trap in his setup, maybe why he's not happy with it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miller-2000...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c35d1b8e


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

During the course of building my layout, it came time to install and paint the backdrop. To paint the necessary clouds the way I wanted to, I bought the HF dual action airbrush. It works okay, I think for <$20 you really can't go wrong. 

as soon as I got the hang of using an airbrush though, I realized that upgrading wouldn't be pointless (I also plan to paint/weather many pieces of rolling stock). The following weekend, I went out and got an Iwata Revolution CR. That thing is like butter. If you have a Dick Blick's art supply near you, check them out. Their price for the Iwata is $89, but when I checked out at the register, the cashier scanned some 40% off coupon and brought the airbrush's price down to $55. Score! This was about 3 weeks ago.

I too already have a compressor - a Porter Cable 1.5 gallon pancake.
To that, I added a cheap moisture trap from Home Depot (~$15). 
Set to a max of 35 PSI, if I have the brush running constantly, the compressor kicks on every 30 minutes. 

Some pics of the backdrop/clouds here.

First two clouds on the right were painted with the HF brush. All others done with the Iwata.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The look great, even the $20 airbrush did a good job. Are those just freehand?

What was cleanup of the brushes like?


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The look great, even the $20 airbrush did a good job. Are those just freehand?
> 
> What was cleanup of the brushes like?


Thanks, they're a combination of stencil and freehand highlighting.
As long as you're using water based paint - acrylic or even latex, cleanup is easy as pie.

Run a couple squirts of Windex through the cup until it looks clean, then dunk the whole brush into a bucket of soapy water and pull the trigger for about ten seconds. Finally, pull the needle and gently give it a wipe down.
At the risk of beginning to sound like an Iwata fan-boy, the Revolution is easier to clean with its fixed gravity feed cup.

With respect to airbrush color changes and cleanups, search youtube, there are several very good tutorials.

Those clouds were painted with Apple Barrel acrylics from Walmart, thinned with plain water and strained through an old pair of my wife's pantyhose.
Whole thing required about an ounce of actual paint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is tempting to go for the more expensive model. OTOH, if I use it twice and don't like it, I might be sorry I spent the money!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you guys but from what I have read, it is better to get a good mid grade brush over a cheap Chinese model. With a good mid grade model one can rule out the brush if one is having problems learning the how to part. Resell value won't set you back either as they are always in demand on ebay. Example would be a 60 dollar Badger over a 40 dollar Master. If you hate it the Badger should sell for 50 bucks on EBay.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

I won't say don't get the HF brush, since that's what I did first. It does work pretty well for what it is - just that the build quality is spotty. You're either lucky, or you're not. I was lucky. Even if you're not lucky and get a dud, you can always keep exchanging units until you get a gem.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything you wanted to know about airbrushes but were afraid to ask..

https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 4 paint guns I use for the Trains. 
They are cheap old Badger up to a 1 quart gravity feed gun.
I use them with a 2 1/2 gallon Pancake air compressor, a micro regulator and water/oil trap all available at Home Depot or Lowes for cheap enough.
The badger is great (Just like the Harbor Freight model) for getting started, and after that for doing landscape painting.
The Iwata Eclipse for doing fine paint work, detailing and weathering.
The Gravity feed touch up gun is great for landscape, heavy detailing and blending.
The 1 quart Gravity feed is great for heavy landscaping and backdrops.

Clean up of them is easy, When using it with latex, acrylic paint, or any paint that requires water to tin it us soap and water followed buy a little denatured alcohol, and with enamels and all paints that require paint thinner, mineral spirits, acetone, or lacquer thinner to thin the paint, use the thinning agent to clean the gun and follow with denatured alcohol.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i also purchased the HF and found it quite ok. as others mentioned that bottle can hold lot of paint which is really good for scenery and track weathering jobs. but for smaller jobs gravity fed brushes are really welcome.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

JackC said:


> Everything you wanted to know about airbrushes but were afraid to ask..
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


I second Don's air brush tips. This is well worth reading before buying an air brush.

As to which Air brush: I recommend any Badger air brush. Their quality is very good and so is their customer service. Parts are readily available, reasonably priced and they are made in the USA.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, for $15 I decided to get the harbor freight deluxe model to try it out. Got of home, tried it out, and I think this is going to be a ton of fun. Haven't done much in the way of projects yet, but I'm sure therb will he plenty in the near future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may have to spring for the HF one, just to try it out. I'm thinking I'll put the air compressor in the next room and close the door to solve the noise issue.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Well, for $15 I decided to get the harbor freight deluxe model to try it out. Got of home, tried it out, and I think this is going to be a ton of fun. Haven't done much in the way of projects yet, but I'm sure therb will he plenty in the near future.


Ok, now just practice with water and ink. A quick google search will find many tutorials on air brush practice. It really is worth while to practice before attempting any painting on a model.

Have fun.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought both. The single action was $9.99 and comes with hose, adapter, and regulator. Total of those items is more separately so why not? Double action 'deluxe' was on sale too for $14.99.
I'm used to double action guns, old school Devilbess and Binks. I have used a HVLP gun recently.
The single action will be good for scenery, the double for more precise stuff like weathering.
I've spent a lot more on warm beer and cold women so 25 bucks is no big deal...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

JackC said:


> I'm used to double action guns, old school Devilbess and Binks. I have used a HVLP gun recently.


I used to be in the Pianl Refinishing business, and have a TON of experience with the HVLP systems.....

The double action aribrush seems to be it's tiny little brother. :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JackC said:


> I've spent a lot more on warm beer and cold women so 25 bucks is no big deal...


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Loved the comment!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Yes the HVLP guns work Very nice, and they do make them in mini models too! I have an HVLP touch up gun that is a charm to work with! I normally use mine for cabinet finishing work but thats a little flat right now.



Stradawhovious said:


> I used to be in the Pianl Refinishing business :laugh:


A WHO or a WHAT?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

NIMT said:


> A WHO or a WHAT?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Er.... Um..... Piano.

Stoopid fat fingers. 

:laugh:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

UPDATE......

I got the airbrush up and running, and it seems to be exactly what I was looking for. It may not have all the bells and whistles of the $150+ airbrushes, but after playing around with it, it is very controllable, and easy to handle.

Now to start learning how to weather rolling stock.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Great its what you needed. Thanks for the update.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Pics, or it never happened!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

fotoflojoe said:


> Pics, or it never happened!


You want pics of balck dots and lines? :laugh:

Haven't had the courage to take it to rolling stock quite yet..... have to crawl before I can walk. 

I have decided that based on what I have accomplished so far (dots and lines.....), that I can control it, and I'm able to get repeatable results. For me, that is exactly what I'm looking for.(for now.)


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> You want pics of balck dots and lines? :laugh:
> 
> Haven't had the courage to take it to rolling stock quite yet..... have to crawl before I can walk.
> 
> I have decided that based on what I have accomplished so far (dots and lines.....), that I can control it, and I'm able to get repeatable results. For me, that is exactly what I'm looking for.(for now.)


I just picked up from Amazon the master compressor/airbrush. Plan on practicing a little in the basement this winter,,,,and come summertime, will tackle my riding lawn mower! It WILL BE one of a kind.(good, or bad). 
God Bless
Bob


----------

